

DevOps Reading List: 10 Books & Blogs You Should Read - bwhalley
http://www.tracelytics.com/blog/the-devops-reading-list-10-books-blogs-you-should-be-reading/

======
sciurus
Here's a dump of blogs I follow that have lots of devops-oriented contents.

<http://www.kartar.net/>

<http://www.kitchensoap.com/>

<http://www.masterzen.fr/>

<http://blog.nistu.de/>

<http://www.jedi.be/blog/>

<http://www.krisbuytaert.be/blog/>

<http://www.unixdaemon.net/>

<http://www.rottenbytes.info/>

<http://blog.lusis.org/>

<http://bitfieldconsulting.com/>

<http://agilesysadmin.net/>

~~~
bwhalley
thanks, will include these in the future.

------
oops
Don't forget <http://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT>

~~~
bwhalley
I do not know how I could have forgotten to include devops borat. oops!

------
atoast3000
DevOps Weekly:

\- <http://devopsweekly.com/>

------
chucklarge
no silos!

